# Kontakt not allowing me to assign CC numbers 19-36?



## A_Lively (Jun 28, 2021)

I just purchased Cinematic Studio Strings, and I'm having trouble getting the Legato CC mapped in Kontakt player. Vibrato X-Fade is bound to CC2, but my midi keyboard only has faders for 20-27. For some reason, when I try to re-assign that function to a different CC number, it doesn't allow me to map to any CC numbers between 19 and 36, and I'm having a heck of a time getting a Google answer to why that is. When I look in the automation tab on the left side of Kontakt Player, I'm not seeing anything else using those CC numbers.


----------



## A_Lively (Jun 28, 2021)

I answered my own question!



That video goes into how to do a midi input transform in Cubase - I don't know why those CC numbers aren't listed in Kontakt, but this lets me do a work around.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Jan 28, 2022)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!, this just solved my issue with the novation launchkey 61 mk2 that has the faders assigned to cc 41,42...48 and i couldnt figure out how to assign them to cc1, cc11, etc, I had to use the note expression or assign midi learn in the library manually for every kontakt instance, this just saved my workflow and my time, the logical editor is a lifesaver, and you, a great savior for showing the answer of your own question, thank you so much!


----------



## VSTHero (Feb 15, 2022)

Went through the exact same thing with my starter novation and learned about the transform function for Kontakt from Alex at CS


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 25, 2022)

No one answered the original question: Why can we not utilize CC 19-36?
Also, why did Alex program Vel.XF to share the Mod Wheel -- my CC1 fader now changes the Pizz articulations at the same time as Velocity X-fade. I don't get why CSS would be programmed this way?


----------



## VSTHero (Mar 25, 2022)

Those CCs were assigned to some of the internal programming/functions of the CS sample libraries so they are not available to the user. I don’t recall pizz articulations being preassigned to CC1 but they can all be reassigned to another value and then if needed use midi transform so your keyboard can use those values if you only have the 19-36. Hope that helps!


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 26, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> Those CCs were assigned to some of the internal programming/functions of the CS sample libraries so they are not available to the user. I don’t recall pizz articulations being preassigned to CC1 but they can all be reassigned to another value and then if needed use midi transform so your keyboard can use those values if you only have the 19-36. Hope that helps!


My keyboard (Novation 49SL MkII) auto-assigns the usable faders to CC 16-23, so the numbers chosen as unavailable by CSS are unfortunate to me. 

Yes, both the Staccato and Marcato variations are assigned to the Mod Wheel (which is cool), which is always CC1 for every keyboard device. (I've got 3 connected, and the mod wheel on each of them can control these variants. 
What's not cool is CC1 is also the CSS default for VelXFade which put the 2 usages of CC1 into conflict. So, my primary fader controller -- using CC1 affects both VelXF and the mod wheel assignments. 

So, I was able to defeat the CC1 assignment of the Mod Wheel control of Pizz and Marcato. However, the reassignment process -- I can't get it to work. Simply nothing happens. Studio One doesn't seem to SEE it. I manually (with my mouse) move either the visual mod wheels onscreen and it just doesn't register with Studio One, so I cannot assign either to a different CC. 

I also couldn't get CC58 to work on my system. (Some people reassign them there). 

I understand that Cubase (and perhaps Reaper) has a built-in Midi Transform. I don't believe that Studio One has it. (Nor Samplitude). 
Back to the complaint: I just can't understand why this decision was made to set up a conflict that users need to solve through means outside of CSS itself.


----------



## VSTHero (Mar 27, 2022)

Gotcha, yeah, that is a problem - I’ve been using Logic X so it was a little different. Ended up moving up keyboards too in the end to have more keys and faders.


----------

